# xmlns aus XSD laden



## Novaa (3. Nov 2016)

Hallo Community, 
ich suche eine möglichkeit wie ich xmlns aus einer XSD Datei laden kann.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit es mit XPath oder JDom2 zu machen?


----------

